# تعلم برنامج الــ powershape الشهير



## المرابع (8 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الي الاخوة المهتميين بتعلم برنامج الــ powershape 
اقدم لكم مجموعة محاضرات ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم
الرابط الاول:-



الرابط الثاني:-



الرابط الثالث:-



ولمن يحتاج البرنامج , يمكنة الحصول علية مجانا من الموقع الاتي:-
http://www.powershape-e.com

والجدير بالذكر بان الموقع يحتوي علي مجموعة totarials مفيدة جدا
-وتستطيعوا عمل download لها.

ملحوظة: الملفات اعلاه جميعها بصيغة pdf وتم اختبارها.

واسألكم الدعاء لوالدي 
اخوكم المهندس أحمد مجدي محمد
جمهرية مصر العربية


----------



## خالد العباني (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر رررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المرابع (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اين التعليقات يا بشمهندسين


----------



## وليد الحديدي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي المرابع ، و أسأل الله أن يجعل قبر أبيك روضة من رياض الجنة و أن يجمعك و أهلك به في الفردوس الأعلى .
أخي إذا ممكن تذكر لنا مميزات برنامج Power shape و هل هو أفضل أم الـ Autocad ؟


----------



## المرابع (12 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز خالد- بالنسبة لبرنامج الpowershape هو برنامج كاد سهل الاستخدام وهو قوي جدا في ال surface , واحب انوة انة في الاول والاخير يمثل اداة رسم ,و يوجد برامج اخري قوية عديدة مثل vx ويرنامج ال و ال يوني جرافكس ,solidworks -ولكل من هذة البرامج مميزات وعيوب - اما برنامج الاتوكاد فهو برنامج رسم اساسي ويجب ان يتعلمة كل مهندس.


----------



## وليد الحديدي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي المرابع شكراً على التوضيح و لكنني أقصد يعني هل يمكن الإستغناء عن الـ Powershape بالـ Autocad ? أم أن هناك أمور يمكن للـ Powershape فعلها و لا يستطيع ذلك الأوتوكاد ؟ 
ما يدعوني للشك في إمكانيات الـ Powershape هو أنه مجاني فأرجو المزيد من التوضيح و جزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (12 نوفمبر 2007)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> أخي المرابع شكراً على التوضيح و لكنني أقصد يعني هل يمكن الإستغناء عن الـ Powershape بالـ Autocad ? أم أن هناك أمور يمكن للـ Powershape فعلها و لا يستطيع ذلك الأوتوكاد ؟
> ما يدعوني للشك في إمكانيات الـ Powershape هو أنه مجاني فأرجو المزيد من التوضيح و جزاك الله خيراً .


 
اخى الكريم وليد ان برنامج Powershape ليس مجانى على الاطلاق و هو من اكبر بل و اسهل البرامج المختصة بمعالجة السطوح و أنشائها ... و ببساطة شديدة لعمل الاسطمبات 
و هو برنامج من عدة برامج تنتجها شركة ال delcam الانجليزية مثل artcam و برامج اخرى 
و هى ماتسمى برامج الكاد كام و هى شديدة الحماية لاتعمل الا بدنجل من الشركة او الوكيل الا ان الكراكر فى الاونة الاخيرة استطاعوا تكريك البرامج و اختراق القلعة الانجليزية 
اما بخصوص انة مجانى فالنسخة المجانية المتاحة على الموقع ليست الا نسخة تجريبية تنقصها العديد منالأوبشنات و البرامج لتعمل بها وهى مخصصة فقط للتعليم و التجربة .
اما الكاد كام سيستم فهو يعنى انك تملك السوفتوير ( البرامج ) و الهاردوير ( مكائن السى ان سى ) 
لتستطيع انتاج اسطمبات لاستخدامها فى التصنيع 
اما الفرق بين Powershape و Autocad
فالاول مخصص للاسطمبات و يستطيع انتاج البرامج المصدرة للماكينة لعمل الشغل
اما الثانى فهو هندسى اكثر و تستطيع ان ترسم بة الاشكال المبدئية ثم تصديرها للباور شيب
ولكل برنامج اختصاص . ارجو ان اكون قد افدت


----------



## محمد الكميائى (12 نوفمبر 2007)

مششششششششكور اخى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (15 نوفمبر 2007)




----------



## وليد الحديدي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

> اخى الكريم وليد ان برنامج Powershape ليس مجانى على الاطلاق و هو من اكبر بل و اسهل البرامج المختصة بمعالجة السطوح و أنشائها ... و ببساطة شديدة لعمل الاسطمبات
> و هو برنامج من عدة برامج تنتجها شركة ال delcam الانجليزية مثل artcam و برامج اخرى
> و هى ماتسمى برامج الكاد كام و هى شديدة الحماية لاتعمل الا بدنجل من الشركة او الوكيل الا ان الكراكر فى الاونة الاخيرة استطاعوا تكريك البرامج و اختراق القلعة الانجليزية
> اما بخصوص انة مجانى فالنسخة المجانية المتاحة على الموقع ليست الا نسخة تجريبية تنقصها العديد منالأوبشنات و البرامج لتعمل بها وهى مخصصة فقط للتعليم و التجربة .
> ...


 نعم أخي جزاك الله خيراً الصورة واضحة الآن ، و البرنامج يستحق التجربة و سأحاول الغوص فيه في الفترة القادمة بإذن الله .


----------



## المرابع (18 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكركم جميعا علي المرور- واسف لعدم الرد حيث اني كنت مشغول جدا 
ونشكر الاخ خالد خصوصا علي توضيحة
واحب ان اوضح جزئية صغيرة
ان برنامج الpowersahape يمثل برنامج كاد وهو مثل الاتوكاد وخلافة من برامج التصميم ولكن الاول يمتاز بسهولة اوامره في المسطحات او surface وعمل تعديل بسهولة الي اخرة
وبعد الانتهاء من الرسم علي برنامج الكاد(ايا كان نوعة) تاتي الخطوة التالية وهي استخدام احد برامج الكام وهي البرامج المسؤلة عن ظروف التشغيل حيث تقوم بتحديد مسارات القطع وسرعات القطع واختيار ادوات القطع وعمل محكاه لكافة المدخلات للتأكد من انها سليمة
ومثال علي برنامج الكام هو برنامج الpower mill 
اما عن افضل برنامج كاد كام ومستخدم في مصر في معظم المصانع فهو برنامج يعرف ب vx cad cam وهو يمتاز في توافر اوامرة العديدة في التعديل.(edit & modify)
وموقعة الالكتروني هو :-
http://www.vx.com/
لذا فانصح ممن يرغبون في تعلم برامج الكاد كام في مصر عموما ان يتعلموا برنامج الvx 

ولكم مني جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

اللهم اجعلك سببا في دخولهم الجنة واجعلهم سببا لدخولك معهم ورؤية رسول الله
بارك الله فيك وجزاك عن كل نية حسنة ألف خير يا رب


----------



## MUSLIM125 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا حبيبى و مشاركة فوق الممتازة لأنك نجم ولا يقدر بااورشيب الا أهله, وقد أخذت كورس فى هذا البرنامج ولكن بعد ما اكتشفت قدرات البرنامج اكتشفت أن هذا الكورس يجعل الدارس للدورة خروف فكنت أنتظر أى تعليم قوى لهذا البرنامج


----------



## خالد صالح محمد (5 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى الفاضل لايسعنا سوى أن نشكرك ونرجوا أن توفر لنا الروابط الخاصة بتعليم الpowershape 
ونسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## خالد صالح محمد (5 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى الفاضل سئلت حضرتك عن الروابط الخاصة بالتعليم وأنى محتاج أليها
والآن أسئلك وبالله عليك ترد عليا ممكن توافر هذة الروابط أم لا فى أنتظار
ردك أذا تكرمت وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (6 أكتوبر 2008)

خالد صالح محمد قال:


> أخى الفاضل سئلت حضرتك عن الروابط الخاصة بالتعليم وأنى محتاج أليها
> والآن أسئلك وبالله عليك ترد عليا ممكن توافر هذة الروابط أم لا فى أنتظار
> ردك أذا تكرمت وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


 
بعد إذن أخى المرابع ...........................
هذة الكورسات من تنفيذ الشركة الأم للبرنامج ولكنها لإصدار قديم وهو 4 علها تفيدك
يفضل فتحها بالوورد 2003

تفضل


----------



## المرابع (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا- واعتذر لكم لاني خارج مصر حاليا
علي العموم سوف اقوم بتحميل جميع ملفات التعليم في خلال 10 ايام - وذلك لاني مشغول جدا في العمل ولا اجلس علي الانترنت غير وقت قليل فقط اسبوعيا
ويارب تستفيدوا ان شاء الله من الموضوع
وساحاول ان اضيف ارفع البرنامج (نسخة كاملة ) لمن يريد استخدامة.

وشكر خاص للاخ خالد لانة يقوم بالرد علي مشاركات باقي الاخوة
وهو المفروض كلنا نتبع هذة الطريقة - حتي تكتمل المواضيع في المنتدي ويستفاد منها كل زوار المنتدي الذي ساهم بشكل كبير في تعلمي الكثير من الاشياء المفيدة.
وشكرا لكل القائميين علي المنتدي
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## خالد صالح محمد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*أخى الفاضل سئلت حضرتك عن الروابط الخاصة بالتعليم وأنى محتاج أليها
والآن أسئلك وبالله عليك ترد عليا ممكن توافر هذة الروابط أم لا فى أنتظار
ردك أذا تكرمت وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا*​
أخيك/ خالد صالح


----------



## المرابع (18 أكتوبر 2008)

اقدم مجموعة دروس من الجامعة الالمانية - وارجو ان تعم الفائدة
كما اقدم فيديو يشرح احد الامثلة ومرفق ايضا المثال المذكور في الفديو بصيغة igs وذلك للتطبيق العملي.
* الدرس الاول*
http://www.mediafire.com/?itjkw5w3lxz
* الدرس الثاني*
http://www.mediafire.com/?z1mlrmol15q
* الدرس الثالث*
http://www.mediafire.com/?itmijnwmwom
 الدرس الرابع
http://www.mediafire.com/?2mojuytmzrw
* الدرس الخامس*
http://www.mediafire.com/?k3yygfvvdme

وكمان فيديو مع شرح بسيط لاحد الامثلة
http://www.mediafire.com/?dr20ljzonov

و هنا تجد المثال المشروح في الفيديو لتقوم بالتطبيق عمليا
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmz4w5jtzzn

وأسألكم الدعاء
اخوكم/أحمد المرابع


----------



## crystal (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم ولكن هناك خطأ كلما حاولت التحميل يظهر الموقع انها ملفات خاصه بصاحبها فقط ولا يمكن التحميل ممكن ترفعها على موقع اخر غير الميديا فير


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## محمود1307 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*الشكر الكبييييييييييييييير للرجل الخطيييييييييييييييييييييييير*
*الخامس يعمل فقط*
*والباقى لا يعمل*​


----------



## محمد دامرلي (28 ديسمبر 2008)

لم يعمل التنزيل


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## ahmed wahdan (19 مارس 2010)

*مساعدة*

استاذى العزيز 
ارجوا من سيادتكم ان ترسل لى اى معلومات تساعدنى فى تعلم نرنامج الباور شيب 
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed wahdan (19 مارس 2010)

*مساعدة*

استاذى العزيز ارجور اى معلومات عن برنامج powre mill ,وبرنامج باور شيب تساعدنى فى التعامل معهم وجزال الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed wahdan (19 مارس 2010)

*مساعدة*

استاذى العزيز ارجور اى معلومات عن برنامج powre mill ,وبرنامج اور شيب تساعدنى فى التعامل معهم وجزال الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (28 مارس 2010)

أرجو عمل upload للملفات مرة أخرى لأن موقع التنزيل قام بحذف الملفات للتجديد .. thanks


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 مارس 2010)

أفادك الله باعلم الوفير


----------



## hamada8275 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## ahmed die (16 أغسطس 2013)

اين التعليم اغيثوني


----------



## amato alra7man (11 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

